# moving to Vancouver for work -- Need HELP



## kimberkmw (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi -- I just decided to make a career change and will be starting with a company March 1, 2010 in Richmond BC. Am single (with dog) and looking for a fun place to live (rent) that would be relatively close to work but still good for the social life, fun neighborhood with fun/active/outdoors stuff to do. Does anyone have any thoughts on areas. I currently live/own in Denver -- so not sure how the rental $ will translate.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

kimberkmw said:


> Hi -- I just decided to make a career change and will be starting with a company March 1, 2010 in Richmond BC. Am single (with dog) and looking for a fun place to live (rent) that would be relatively close to work but still good for the social life, fun neighborhood with fun/active/outdoors stuff to do. Does anyone have any thoughts on areas. I currently live/own in Denver -- so not sure how the rental $ will translate.



I can't post my website here yet, but I do have a page describing the various neighborhoods in Vancouver if you PM me. Richmond is now served by a new rapid transit line to getting there is a lot easier. The rapid buses from the southern suburbs of White Rock & Tsawassen now terminate there so it is also quite accessible from those. I am actually partial to White Rock a seaside town. Compared to Denver (I have lived there), its paradise. Rents are not cheap anywhere in easy distance of the city. $600 & up. Your best bet will probably be a one bedroom basement suite. There are lots of those in the $600-$800 range, some include power, heat & cable. Richmond itself has a high Chinese population. It is flat and pretty uninteresting. Lots of Asian stores.


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

You might also consider living across the bridge in south vancouver. Let us know where you ended up! I might be considering a move later this year myself.


----------

